# NF Pokemon League [REGISTRATIONS]



## Bioness (Oct 19, 2013)

* Credit to , Real Life was Super Effective!



​
This is a tournament done in the style of a league. If you sign up, you'll face off against volunteers rather than other competitors. The exception to that is Champion battles. When a competitor becomes Champion, they then need to defend their title against anyone else who manages to make it through the Elite Four. The tournament ends once all trainers are eliminated.

If you've ever played any of the Pokemon games, the gameplay is the same, minus all the leveling. The matches will host on Pokemon Showdown, not wi-fi. *This means you can participate even if you don't own a DS/3DS! *  You do not need to download Pokemon Showdown, just register on their site.


​
If there's a Champion, and they retain their title until all other trainers are eliminated, they'll have a choice between two different rewards.



Naruto said:


> Permanent sparkles, permanent custom user title and they get ONE DAY to upload a 150x200 avatar that will also be permanent provided they never change it after the first day.
> 
> OR
> 
> 3 months worth of: sparkles, custom user title of your choosing, and 150x200 avatar.



The runner-up Champion will also receive a prize.



> By the way, I'm going to try and hand out one more prize: 3 months of big avy and custom title to the runner-up champion. Feel free to let the guys know.



All Volunteers will receive mod rep for their time. Additionally, there could be a prize for Gym Leader and Elite Four member that eliminates to most Trainers.



Naruto said:


> ...but I just had an excellent idea.
> 
> The gym leader/elite four who eliminates the most contestants will also get a prize. Does that sound fair? I think I can persuade an admin to do 3 big prizes instead of 1.




​
Trainers will register a pool of 9 Pokemon that they'll be able to use throughout the league. We're going by Smogon's B/W tiers, and only allowing Gen 1-5 Pokemon. All Pokemon should be level 100. You could have them lower, but you'd obviously be at a disadvantage. When choosing your Pokemon, make sure not to have any Uber tiered Pokemon. You can have up to 3 OU tiered Pokemon in your party at a time. Trainers are allowed 1 Legendary, so long as it is OU/UU and not a Forme of Kyurem. After each gym battle, the Trainer may freely switch out up to 2 of their party Pokemon for 2 of their reserves. You are only allowed to change Pokemon, any changes to movesets, stats, or items is not allowed.


Here is a link to the tiers.​
*Gyms*

The format for the gyms is simple. You choose one of the gym leaders, arrange a battle with them, defeat them, and receive their gym badge. If you're defeated, you're given one rematch per gym. After a loss, you can face any other gym you'd like, or you can take up the rematch offer right away. If you lose twice against the same leader, you're eliminated. The exception being if the Gym leader voluntarily extends another rematch opportunity. 

Practice matches can be arranged with Gym leaders if they have time. These matches will obviously not count whether you win or lose. 

5/6 of a Gym leader's Pokemon will be of the same element type. Gym leaders may use 1 Legendary, and can have at a maximum 3 OU Pokemon. Gym leaders possess no reserve pool.

*Elite Four*

The Elite Four can be faced in any order, but only after 8 gym badges are obtained. Once you begin the first fight against the Elite Four, you must use the same party throughout the duration of the fights. If you're defeated, you have a second chance to face the entire Elite Four again. If you lose the challenge twice, you're eliminated. The exception being if a member of the Elite Four offers you a rematch. If you take up that offer, you have to face the entire Elite Four, starting with the member who extended the rematch offer.

The types the Elite Four use will be hidden until the match. If you're a Trainer that makes it through the Elite Four, it's up to you whether or not you want to inform the other trainers of their types. 

5/6 of an Elite Four member's Pokemon will be of the same element type. The Elite Four may not use Legendaries, and can have at a maximum 3 OU Pokemon. The Elite Four possess no reserve pool.

*Champion*

The Champion is whichever Trainer makes it through the Elite Four first. Any trainer who makes it through the Elite Four after that may challenge the Champion for their title. This will be a 2 out of 3 match. The loser of this match is not given a second chance, they're eliminated.

​
If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I'll get to your question as soon as I can. :33


----------



## Bioness (Oct 19, 2013)

​
*VOLUNTEERS*

1: *Chaos* (ChaosWeaver) - Poison Gym
2: *Space* (SinRaven) - Flying Gym
3. *Hiruzen Sarutobi* (Hiruzen Sarutobi)- Bug Gym
4: *Olivia* (Gym Leader Olivia) - Psychic Gym
5: *omg laser pew pew!* (FruitBuyer) - Fighting Gym
6: *Platinum* (Plat) - Ghost Gym
7: *Xiammes* (Xiammes) - Ground Gym
8: *Bioness* (Bioness)- Normal Gym


♤:* BiNexus* (TheBiNexus) - Elite Four
♥: *Axl Low* (Deadman Axl) - Elite Four
♢:* tGre teh Disleksik* (tgre_) - Elite Four
♧: *Iron Man *- Elite Four

*TRAINERS*

1: *Stunna* (Stunna) - Poliwrath, Steelix, Torkoal, Sunflora, Manectric, Flygon, Gliscor, Galvantula, Beedrill
2.* Death-kun *(Marlu) - Politoed, Forretress, Scizor, Ludicolo, Swampert, Zapdos, Ferrothorn, Raikou, Slowbro
3. *Savage* (Lil t spaces) - Haxorus, Infernape, Claydol, Sableye, Luxray, Mr. Mime, Leafeon, Tentacruel, Snorlax
4. *sworder* (sworder) - Ninetails, Forretress, Dragonite, Victini, Cloyster, Lilligant, Infernape, Snorlax, Espeon
5. *alekos23* (alekos23) - Gardevoir, Haunter, Miltank, Metagross, Magneton, Graveler, Pupitar, Drifblim, Kabutops
6. *Tsunami* (TsunamiNF) - Machamp, Gengar, Porygon2, Chansey, Mew, Azumarill, Ferrothorn, Houndoom, Garchomp
7. *Unlosing Ranger* (Unlosing Ranger) - Salamence, Lucario, Slowbro,  Cofagrigus, Electivire, Sceptile, Bisharp, Snorlax, Arcanine
8. *Hero* (Aphrodisy) - Ferrothorn, Dragonite, Gyarados, Togekiss, Claydol, Machamp, Kingdra, Roserade, Arcanine
9. *KevKev* (KevKev) - Starmie, Lucario, Gliscor, Conkledurr, Espeon, Volcarona, Flygon, Porygon2, Milotic
10. *Furosuto* (The Furosuto) - Infernape, Gastrodon, Staraptor, Breloom, Tentacruel, Garchomp, Heracross, Arcanine, Sharpedo
11. *Xin* (Xinlu) - Dragonite, Ferrothorn, Swampert, Breloom, Chandelure, Azumarill, Zoroark, Roserade, Galvantula
12. *Firestormer* (Firestormer) - Kingdra, Froslass, Darmanitan, Blissey, Metagross, Cloyster, Starmie, Breloom, Hydreigon
13. *Golbez* (DeoxGolbez) - Hydreigon, Starmie, Forretress, Uxie, Jumpluff, Rotom-H, Toxicroak, Volcarona, Rhyperior
14. *Rain's Angel* (rainangel) - Mienshao, Nidoqueen, Togekiss, Froslass, Roserade, Starmie, Volcarona, Meloetta, Magnezone
15. *Saru* (Blazze) - Alakazam, Breloom, Chandelure, Forretress, Garchomp, Roserade, Salamence, Scizor, Suicune
16. *Mio* (Miorgiana) – Salamence, Garchomp, Dragonite, Arcanine, Togekiss, Hitmontop, Latios, Machamp, Rotom-W


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2013)

1: Unlosing Ranger- OU Salamence,Lucario,Slowbro.  	
Cofagrigus,Electivire,Sceptile,Bisharp,Snorlax,Arcanine


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2013)

*[Stunna]*

Poliwrath
Beedrill
Torkoal
Sunflora
Manectric
Flygon

Gliscor
Galvantula
Steelix


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2013)

in, pokes later on tho


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

Awesome, I'm in. 'Till when do we have to have our Pok?mon team finalized and posted?

_(Will add team here asap)_


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll add all of you the second I wake up tomorrow. :33



Scizor said:


> Awesome, I'm in. 'Till when do we have to have our Pok?mon team finalized and posted?
> 
> _(Will add team here asap)_



Registrations will be open for 2 weeks, after which I'll close them, and we get started on the league. So you guys can register, and have 2 weeks to decide on your teams.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 20, 2013)

If someone is happy with their team, could they start challenging gyms early? 2 weeks sounds like a long time to wait.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 20, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> If someone is happy with their team, could they start challenging gyms early? 2 weeks sounds like a long time to wait.



I have a mafia game scheduled to run during these 2 weeks. Along with IRL stuff. Opted to keep my scheduled mafia game going since running one of those takes no time at all, and I could still keep IRL obligations. Whereas the pokemon league...well I have no idea how long this could take to host and can't promise I'd be reliable during this next week to either you guys or to IRL people. That and keeping registration open a bit longer could mean more people playing.

Don't worry Xiammes, it's only 2 weeks. It will be over before you know it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

i'm in.

team later tho.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the invite guys but I've been out of the game (literally) for too long. Haven't played since BW and don't have a 3DS to play XY to get to grips with all the new mechanics so being a trainer would be a fools errand for me but I don't mind being the first gym leader.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 20, 2013)

seems like fun :33

havent really touched the metagame,but hey,there's a start for everything! 

alekos23

Gardevoir
Haunter
Miltank
Metagross
Magneton
Pupitar

Drifblim
Graveler
Kabutops

dont see myself doing much,but its a start i guess :3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

^ you do realize you can have Gengar and Golem? you only have one OU mon (Metagross) and Golem is in NU anyway.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 20, 2013)

i do,but i like using those 2 more.doesnt make much sense true


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 20, 2013)

This is interesting, Showdown/Smogon and NF together! I'll join, but add my team later. Need to think of something worthy.


----------



## tgre (Oct 20, 2013)

Your friendly Dark Gym Leader reporting in

expecting some good fights.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 20, 2013)

Hmmm, this is all very intriguing and sounds like fun. 

Sign me up for sure. I'd love to take part in this, will post my team later.

A few questions to ask though.......

1. Is there gonna be a hall of fame for those that beat the elite four, and/or champion?
2. Once the reigning champ is defeated, is he allowed to go through the elite four again and fight the champ that beat him?
3. If you're a champion and you lose, are you eliminated?
4. Do you have to fight the elite four in the same order? And if you lose against one of them, do you have to start all over again, or just have a rematch with that one?

Just hoping to clear some things up here, as this sounds really awesome.


----------



## Hero (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm totally signing up. Let me post my team


----------



## Bioness (Oct 20, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Hmmm, this is all very intriguing and sounds like fun.
> 
> Sign me up for sure. I'd love to take part in this, will post my team later.
> 
> A few questions to ask though.......





> 1. Is there gonna be a hall of fame for those that beat the elite four, and/or champion?



We could set something up like this.



> 2. Once the reigning champ is defeated, is he allowed to go through the elite four again and fight the champ that beat him?
> 3. If you're a champion and you lose, are you eliminated?



These two I don't think it's been fully decided on, Patchy will have to answer



> 4. Do you have to fight the elite four in the same order? And if you lose against one of them, do you have to start all over again, or just have a rematch with that one?



You can fight the Elite Four in any order, same as the Gym Leaders. You have to face them all again if you lose once, if you lose again you will be eliminated.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 20, 2013)

Alright sounds good. 

Also, just remembered, if you become the champion, but get defeated later on, do you still get to keep the prizes you earned?

Also, can you have practice matches with the elite four, just like you can with the gym leaders?


----------



## Savage (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll join. I'll post my team later. I'll have to switch sets for this. Gotta go with my Red set!

Trainer name: Lil t spaces

Team: Haxorus, Infernape, Claydol, Sableye, Luxray, Mr. Mime, Leafeon, Tentacruel, Snorlax


----------



## Hero (Oct 20, 2013)

My trainer name is *Anthony*.

Gastrodon, Latios, Ferrothorn, Porygon-Z, Togekiss, Cofagrigus, Machamp, Weavile, and Elektross.




*Spoiler*: __ 



1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6. 

7. 

8. 

9.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm registering. Probably won't wind up participating but I'd rather have the opportunity than not.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Registrations will be open for 2 weeks, after which I'll close them, and we get started on the league. So you guys can register, and have 2 weeks to decide on your teams.



Great, thanks for the info


----------



## Hero (Oct 20, 2013)

How does setting up matches and pacing work? Can I challenge gym leaders when it's convenient for me?

And Bioness I don't see  how it helps? Either way they're still images and can still be identified. If what you mean is not to take up the page, that makes more sense.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 20, 2013)

This reminds me, what server on Pokemon Showdown will we be playing on? I'm guessing the smogon one?


----------



## Tsunami (Oct 20, 2013)

*TsunamiNF*

Heracross
Ferrothorn
Gliscor
Victini
Blastoise
Zoroark

Ditto
Cinccino
Chansey


Hope that's okay.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 20, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Also, just remembered, if you become the champion, but get defeated later on, do you still get to keep the prizes you earned?



Nope. Only the final champion gets the prize.


----------



## KevKev (Oct 20, 2013)

*KevKev*

OU
1. Starmie
2. Lucario
3. Gliscor
4. Conkledurr
5. Espeon
6. Volcarona

UU
1. Flygon
2. Porygon2
3. Milotic


----------



## sworder (Oct 20, 2013)

never played competitive in my life but I learn fast. I hope I can change these later if I change my mind 

*sworder*

[pokemons later]


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2013)

Yo Pat I know we aren't running any next gen pokes, but are we using the gen 6 type chart? This is of peculiar interest to the the guy running the ghost gym.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 20, 2013)

So, when does this Pok?mon League start?  And does it require having to register on Pok?mon Showdown?

I also have not put a Pok?mon at level 100 since the Gameboy Generation of Pok?mon, so I may have to pass.


----------



## tgre (Oct 20, 2013)

sworder said:


> never played competitive in my life but I learn fast. I hope I can change these later if I change my mind
> 
> *sworder*
> 
> ...



Whoa whoa

that's like all OU pokemon right there D:

unless you're using UU sets for Snorlax, Chandelure and Slowbro

but still D:

argh nevermind, my team could possibly counter it -_-


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2013)

jk I am so raped. Why did I even bother--I'm fodder tier


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> jk I am so raped. Why did I even bother--I'm fodder tier



My highest level Pok?mon are all in the 80s. 

But who knows?  In Emerald, I beat Stephen's high 70s team when my Pok?mon were only in the high 50s.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 20, 2013)

For everyone registering and for the Gym Leaders/Elite Four as well, make sure you have no illegal moves or abilities. To test for this invite someone to an OU match, if your team is good it will go through, if illegal you will be rejected and a list of what needs to be changed will be given to you. Do this *BEFORE* we start.



Hero said:


> How does setting up matches and pacing work? Can I challenge gym leaders when it's convenient for me?



Whenever is convenient for both you and the Leader/Elite Four, I will likely only be on between 5PM-2AM Eastern Standard for example.



> And Bioness I don't see  how it helps? Either way they're still images and can still be identified. If what you mean is not to take up the page, that makes more sense.



Having the names makes searching for them online easier than using pictures.



Furosuto said:


> This reminds me, what server on Pokemon Showdown will we be playing on? I'm guessing the smogon one?





sworder said:


> never played competitive in my life but I learn fast. I hope I can change these later if I change my mind
> 
> *sworder*
> 
> ...



You need to remove 2 of the ones in red, they are classed as Overused.



You can only have 3 Overused Pokemon.



Platinum said:


> Yo Pat I know we aren't running any next gen pokes, but are we using the gen 6 type chart? This is of peculiar interest to the the guy running the ghost gym.



It is generation 5, though Smogon has some Pokemon showing up as Fairy types, the type is not actually implemented and still works as before. If Smogon does fully change over to the 6th generation before we finish (very unlikely) we can just use their 5th generation version.



Catalyst75 said:


> So, when does this Pok?mon League start?  And does it require having to register on Pok?mon Showdown?
> 
> I also have not put a Pok?mon at level 100 since the Gameboy Generation of Pok?mon, so I may have to pass.



Read the OP for both of your questions.



Catalyst75 said:


> My highest level Pok?mon are all in the 80s.
> 
> But who knows?  In Emerald, I beat Stephen's high 70s team when my Pok?mon were only in the high 50s.



Read the OP, your Pokemon are generated to whatever you see fit, go on Pokemon Showdown now if you want to not be lost when we actually start.


----------



## sworder (Oct 20, 2013)

To get some clarification, I am under the impression you can only have 3 OU at a time but up to 6 total as long as you switch them up accordingly

I have 5 OU and 4 UU, hoping to combine them into 3 and 3 depending which gym I play against.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 20, 2013)

Haven't played in the gen 5 metagame that much, but I think I might have a pretty good shot at winning. Are there weather bans or anything like that? I assume Pokemon with Drizzle and Drought are banned.

Anyway, sign me up. I'll have more fun as a challenger than I would have had as a gym leader. Do we need to post our Pokemon publicly, or can we keep them secret?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Haven't played in the gen 5 metagame that much, but I think I might have a pretty good shot at winning. Are there weather bans or anything like that? I assume Pokemon with Drizzle and Drought are banned.
> 
> Anyway, sign me up. I'll have more fun as a challenger than I would have had as a gym leader. Do we need to post our Pokemon publicly, or can we keep them secret?



No, Ninetails and Politoed are not banned, they are OU however, so will take up a slot. Smogon has a ban list here.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 20, 2013)

Alright, I haven't checked Smogon's ban list lately, last time I checked it Drizzle and Drought were still banned from OU lol. I already have some weather teams made on Pokemon Online, so I can always edit and fine tune those.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 21, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Hmmm, this is all very intriguing and sounds like fun.
> 
> Sign me up for sure. I'd love to take part in this, will post my team later.
> 
> ...



1: Absolutely. 
2: Unfortunately not. Champion fights will be best 2 out of 3, with no chances at rematches.
3: Indeed.
4: You're allowed to fight them in whatever order you'd like either the first time through, or after failing their challenge once. After failing, you have to face the entire league again. If an elite four member extends you another try at the challenge, you'll start the challenge against that specific member.



Furosuto said:


> Alright sounds good.
> 
> Also, just remembered, if you become the champion, but get defeated later on, do you still get to keep the prizes you earned?
> 
> Also, can you have practice matches with the elite four, just like you can with the gym leaders?



Unfortunately, only the trainer that's Champion when the league ends gets the prizes. Defeated Champions will be honored in the hall of fame alongside the victor. 

As for practice matches with the elite four, their types are intended to be hidden until you actually begin the matches with them. So they don't need to do practice matches if requested. However, they are allowed to if they want to. Gyms aren't strictly forced to do practice matches either, but if the leader has time, it's strongly encouraged that they do.



Hero said:


> How does setting up matches and pacing work? Can I challenge gym leaders when it's convenient for me?
> 
> And Bioness I don't see  how it helps? Either way they're still images and can still be identified. If what you mean is not to take up the page, that makes more sense.



Challenge whichever gym you'd like in whatever order at whatever time. There'll need to be a little back and forth between you and the gym leader to set up time for a match. You could also put a message up in the game thread inviting whichever gyms are on at the time to challenge you. Could also work the opposite way where a gym will inform everyone that they're online and ready.

It all depends on time. There's no specific format you need to adhere to for challenging. Anything that gets you and a gym fighting works. 

As for pacing, if you and all the other gyms were free one day, you could challenge them all and be at the elite four within an hour or two if you wanted. Realistically, it won't go that quickly due to time zones. Just mentioning this to clarify that there's no rule against speedrunning this. 



Platinum said:


> Yo Pat I know we aren't running any next gen pokes, but are we using the gen 6 type chart? This is of peculiar interest to the the guy running the ghost gym.



We'll have to see how it all folds out on Pokemon Showdown. I know right now fairy type pokemon are listed, but I don't believe the type itself actually works on their end yet. If they do get that fully running, and there's no way to switch to Gen 5 types, then that's what we'll have to use. Otherwise, we'll just use the Gen 5 types.



Catalyst75 said:


> So, when does this Pok?mon League start?  And does it require having to register on Pok?mon Showdown?
> 
> I also have not put a Pok?mon at level 100 since the Gameboy Generation of Pok?mon, so I may have to pass.



It does require registration. Don't bother downloading their program, their webpage works fine. 

With Pokemon Showdown, it's just a matter of typing in their levels. Instant level 100 team. :33



sworder said:


> To get some clarification, I am under the impression you can only have 3 OU at a time but up to 6 total as long as you switch them up accordingly



That is correct.



Death-kun said:


> Haven't played in the gen 5 metagame that much, but I think I might have a pretty good shot at winning. Are there weather bans or anything like that? I assume Pokemon with Drizzle and Drought are banned.
> 
> Anyway, sign me up. I'll have more fun as a challenger than I would have had as a gym leader. Do we need to post our Pokemon publicly, or can we keep them secret?



We're going by smogon's general metagame clauses as well as OU banlists.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 21, 2013)

Alright, cool. I was one of the people who voted to use Smogon rules, but I haven't been around much lately. That should change by the time the tournament starts, though.

This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

Do borderliners count as a UU or OU slot?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 21, 2013)

I would assume that it would count as a non-OU slot. I would say that if it's not explicitly in the OU list, it's fair game.

Anyway, I'm downloading the Pokemon Showdown program. Still bummed we couldn't just use Pokemon Online, it has much better features imo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2013)

Ludicolo


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ludicolo



Problem?


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 21, 2013)

I wanna join!

 but im still confused on how to get the Pokemon, when, where. 

I have a 3DS... Just don't know what to do


----------



## Bioness (Oct 21, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I wanna join!
> 
> but im still confused on how to get the Pokemon, when, where.
> 
> I have a 3DS... Just don't know what to do



Learn about the Pokemon meta here.


Play Pokemon Showdown here
Pokemon Showdown

> Play Online
>(top right) Choose Name
>(left side) Teambuilder
Pokemon Showdown
>Click New Team
>???
>Profit


----------



## Breadman (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmmmm, think I've got my team set up now.

*The Furosuto*

Infernape
Gastrodon
Staraptor
Breloom
Tentacruel
Garchomp
Heracross
Arcanine
Sharpedo


----------



## CA182 (Oct 22, 2013)

Can I still register? :33

This seems awesome. Me and cradily shall take on the world again.


----------



## Saru (Oct 22, 2013)

just letting you know in advance that I want to register, but I'm gonna have to settle on a team first. 



CA182 said:


> Can I still register? :33
> 
> This seems awesome. Me and cradily shall take on the world again.



yeah, registration is still open, brah


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm having a hard time deciding on my team lol. Too many options and too many Pokemon I have to think about covering.


----------



## sworder (Oct 22, 2013)

yeah so I'm gonna be changing my entire team, tried it out and it's not that great


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2013)

sworder said:


> yeah so I'm gonna be changing my entire team, tried it out and it's not that great



If you want to test some just ask me for a few matches.
I'll just make up my team on the spot.
(I haven't even decided moves/stats)


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2013)

I still need to test out my team. :sigh


----------



## sworder (Oct 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you want to test some just ask me for a few matches.
> I'll just make up my team on the spot.
> (I haven't even decided moves/stats)



Thanks. I have been testing many different teams with a friend that will also join soon, but would be helpful to try it out against different people so I'll let you know

I have realized you can win any match against most people since the randoms aren't that good most of the time. Really makes your team appear better than it is


----------



## Bioness (Oct 22, 2013)

If you're a Gym Leader or Elite Four I'll test your team out.

We usually hang out around the Monotype lobby.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 22, 2013)

sworder said:


> Thanks. I have been testing many different teams with a friend that will also join soon, but would be helpful to try it out against different people so I'll let you know
> 
> I have realized you can win any match against most people since the randoms aren't that good most of the time. Really makes your team appear better than it is



What Pokemon have you been trying out?


----------



## Masaki (Oct 22, 2013)

Shit, I should've come here sooner.  I was the normal gym leaders when DP came out but it seems Bioness has taken over


----------



## sworder (Oct 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What Pokemon have you been trying out?



You mean all of them? I usually edit the teams instead of making new ones, but these should be most of them


*Spoiler*: __ 




Victini
Azelf
Forretress
Jirachi
Flygon
Ninetails
Tyranitar
Virizion
Gengar
Scizor
Breloom
Skarmory
Aerodactyl
Cloyster
Lucario
Chandelure
Garchomp
Smeargle
Weavile
Latios/Latias
Heracross
Glicor
Chancey
Starmie
Celebi
Vaporeon
Arcanine


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 22, 2013)

I see, that's quite a lot.  

Are you going for a general theme to your team, or just a team that can hit anything hard?


----------



## sworder (Oct 22, 2013)

Haven't decided yet, but I had better success with more defensive teams. Tried at first being really offensive with life orb, choice xxxx, sword dance/calm mind, all IVs to attack/sp attack and speed, etc and lost quite often

Also tried making a team around sandstorm (the first one I posted) but didn't work very well. I'll have to try the other weathers and see.

I'm really conflicted tho. I feel like the strategy of powering up sweepers really high is probably the best course of action (since the gyms all share a type and thus would easily lose), but it won't be as effective if you make it to champion. Would suck making it there just to lose. I've had Cloyster by himself obliterate teams of people that had 5 dragons, but then other times some crappy pokemon with a priority move kills me before I can even attack


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 22, 2013)

As long as you have good synergy most anything will work out well. I find myself usually gravitating towards rain teams because Water is a great offensive and defensive typing, and lots of stuff benefits from the rain.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyway, I've decided on my Pokemon. 

My trainer name on Showdown is *Marlu*.

Pokemon:

Politoed
Ferrothorn
Scizor
Ludicolo
Raikou
Swampert

Rotom (Mow Forme)
Forretress
Gastrodon


----------



## sworder (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, I mostly just tried having a way to counter every gym but your strategy will probably work out better

Good luck 

I'll have a team in a couple of days


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 22, 2013)

It was a bit difficult forming a rain team that didn't rely on Swift Swim, since the Drizzle + Swift Swim combo is banned from OU, but I think I've managed pretty well. I've gotta practice a lot, though. I'm sure there's some flaws to my team that I won't see without some field testing.

Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 23, 2013)

I just went for ones that I liked from the higher tiers and tried to get some decent type coverage against the major threats. Makes things a lot easier to just slap down all the pokes you like and then edit your team a bit.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 23, 2013)

Ferrothorn still an asshole?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 23, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Ferrothorn still an asshole?



Ferrothorn's always an asshole lol.


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 23, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Learn about the Pokemon meta here.
> 
> 
> Play Pokemon Showdown here
> ...



Aw thank you. I should everything set up by tonight.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Ferrothorn's always an asshole lol.



Fuck you spikes and substitute.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 23, 2013)

> By the way, I'm going to try and hand out one more prize: 3 months of big avy and custom title to the runner-up champion. Feel free to let the guys know.



Updated the prize section due to additional prize.


----------



## Xin (Oct 24, 2013)

Why nobody told me about this. 

*Signing up.*


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2013)

This long wait is making me antsy.  

Does anyone at all feel like practicing? I'll take on anyone. Challengers, gym leaders, E4, whatever. Just getting tired of practicing against randoms.

I can do Pokemon Showdown when I'm at home, but I can do Pokemon Online anywhere thanks to the Android app. My name is *Marlu* on both.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 24, 2013)

It seems they have started to include the 6th generation simulations. For the battles make sure you select [Gen 5] OU.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 24, 2013)

>Tigre in charge of my old Gym

I'm gonna have to test him when I build a decent team


----------



## tgre (Oct 24, 2013)

HUEHUEHUE COME AT ME BRUCE

I'VE GOT A SOLID LINEUP


----------



## tgre (Oct 24, 2013)

btw Patchouli, are we banning stealth rock or nah?

if we are, I might have to change my team entirely


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 24, 2013)

Stealth Rock is fine. Heard they're banning its use for Gen 6, but we're using Gen 5 banlists. Would just change the viabilities/tiers of too many Pokemon if we banned it for this tournament. 

Same goes for any other move. Unless it's explicitly banned on this page under the general stuff and OU tier...



Then it's fine to use.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm wondering why they're banning Stealth Rock, I heard it got nerfed in gen 6.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm wondering why they're banning Stealth Rock, I heard it got nerfed in gen 6.



Long time coming I guess, I think it might the no stealth rocks OU on showdown was more popular.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Long time coming I guess, I think it might the no stealth rocks OU on showdown was more popular.



Yeah I saw that as well, you would think they'd just do something like that. An OU tier with Stealth Rock, and one without.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 24, 2013)

I think it goes with the mindset that if it is that big of deal, that you need two different leagues then maybe it is time to just ban it altogether. The damage it does to certain Pokemon types is just too overwhelming.


----------



## Saru (Oct 24, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I think it goes with the mindset that if it is that big of deal, that you need two different leagues then maybe it is time to just ban it altogether. The damage it does to certain Pokemon types is just too overwhelming.



Hi, my name is Moltres, and I'm a Fire/Flying type.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2013)

charizard gets knocked down to 50%


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 24, 2013)

They're talking about banning SR? 

Is this Gen and everything about it perfect or what?

Admittedly, I'd be kind of sorry to see it go...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 25, 2013)

SR should break with rock/steel types, it'd be more dynamic to deal with than getting a rapid spinner just for it


----------



## Hero (Oct 25, 2013)

Death-kun, I'll spare with you. 

I need to practice for when I'm champion


----------



## Xin (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm afraid of this SR now. 

Please do not use it on me.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think they're going to ban it 

Sherlock series 3 air date confirmed for the US


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm wondering why they're banning Stealth Rock, I heard it got nerfed in gen 6.



It wasn't nerfed, that was an early rumour that was disproved


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 25, 2013)

Hero said:


> Death-kun, I'll spare with you.
> 
> I need to practice for when I'm champion



Sure, I should be on most of the day. Yay for computer science classes. 

Are you in the EST timezone? 



Bioness said:


> I think it goes with the mindset that if it is that big of deal, that you need two different leagues then maybe it is time to just ban it altogether. The damage it does to certain Pokemon types is just too overwhelming.



Very true. Though banning it to ubers doesn't make much of a difference. If people can't use SR, they'll just find another way to abuse entry hazards.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> It wasn't nerfed, that was an early rumour that was disproved



Ahhh, I see. Too bad it wasn't. It should just do half the damage it does now, and you need to put down two layers to achieve the same damage. And something like BI said, where a layer breaks when a rock or steel type is switched in.


----------



## Hero (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm in the UTC timezone


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 25, 2013)

You available now? I'm here for the next two and a half hours.


----------



## Hero (Oct 25, 2013)

Scizor took out 3 of my pokemon . And I came back with Togekiss slightly.

Why didn't I use Gastrodon to counter that monster . I think I thought Latios would have been fast enough.


----------



## Xin (Oct 25, 2013)

Tell me all your secrets and I shall not use them against you.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 25, 2013)

Hero said:


> Scizor took out 3 of my pokemon . And I came back with Togekiss slightly.
> 
> Why didn't I use Gastrodon to counter that monster . I think I thought Latios would have been fast enough.



Thunder Waving him didn't do much when he was Bullet Punching off of two Swords Dances.  I have a Bulky Scizor, so he probably would've survived Gastrodon too. I'm not even sure how Togekiss survived with 5% of its HP.

To be honest, I thought you'd just slaughter my Politoed with Togekiss and get it over with. I didn't expect you to keep using Roost and Nasty Plot.


----------



## Hero (Oct 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Thunder Waving him didn't do much when he was Bullet Punching off of two Swords Dances.  I have a Bulky Scizor, so he probably would've survived Gastrodon too. I'm not even sure how Togekiss survived with 5% of its HP.
> 
> To be honest, I thought you'd just slaughter my Politoed with Togekiss and get it over with. I didn't expect you to keep using Roost and Nasty Plot.


I forgot bulletpunch was a priority move . The only way I could imagine stopping it is by using a prankster whimiscott and switching out. 

And with Togekiss I just couldn't predict when you'd use protect but I did figure it out in the end. And with you using protect I figured I could take down a subsequent pokemon as well. 


Xin said:


> Tell me all your secrets and I shall not use them against you.



I'll sell myself for rep


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 25, 2013)

Hero said:


> And with Togekiss I just couldn't predict when you'd use protect but I did figure it out in the end. And with you using protect I figured I could take down a subsequent pokemon as well.



Swampert was a sacrifice so your Togekiss would die from Perish Song/Toxic.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the practice, Bioness. Helped me realize some of the more glaring flaws in my team.


----------



## Hero (Oct 25, 2013)

why'd you take that away from me


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2013)

Alright, I've got my internet back and I'm registering my team on Showdown. I've some questions though.

1) Can we choose our ability, or do we go with the default one?

2) Can we use items? If so, are there any banned ones?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Alright, I've got my internet back and I'm registering my team on Showdown. I've some questions though.
> 
> 1) Can we choose our ability, or do we go with the default one?
> 
> 2) Can we use items? If so, are there any banned ones?



All abilities and legal moves are available to use. It is fully customizable, just start playing around with it and you'll see what I mean. 

By items do you mean held items or stuff like medicine? The answer should be obvious.

There are certain team combinations, abilities, and moves that are banned. You can find them all in the banlist linked in the OP. There are more specific cases but you will be prompted that it is banned when you select OU.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> *[Stunna]*
> 
> Poliwrath
> Steelix
> ...


Switching Steelix and Beedrill.


----------



## Hero (Oct 25, 2013)

I've rearranged my team Bioness

1. Ferrothorn
2. Dragonite
3. Gyarados
4. Togekiss
5. Claydol
6. Machamp

7. Kingdra
8. Roserade
9. Arcanine

I really want Bronzong though


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll be on for the next few hours, if anyone wants to practice. I'll be on Showdown in the Monotype lobby.  (monotype team not necessary )


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'll be on for the next few hours, if anyone wants to practice. I'll be on Showdown in the Monotype lobby.  (monotype team not necessary )



I'll come join you; whats your name?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 26, 2013)

My name is Marlu.  Yours?


----------



## tgre (Oct 27, 2013)

Hero said:


> I've rearranged my team Bioness
> 
> 1. Ferrothorn
> 2. Dragonite
> ...



I fucking hate ferrothorn

in relation to my team

god fucking dammit

I have a feeling I'll get raped if you set up correctly

but then again

HUEHUEHUE I HAVE A FEW FUCKING TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 27, 2013)

Signing up for this 

I don't have a good team yet since I just tried to make one and failed miserably my first match but whatevs


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2013)

BiNexus made me realize that my team was in dire need of a Rapid Spinner. Will swap between Ferrothorn and Forretress as needed. Still wondering if I should slap Toxic Spikes onto Forretress.

However, the loss of Ferrothorn is daunting. Gonna need to switch some things up again to compensate.


----------



## Xin (Oct 27, 2013)

Still need to make my team. 

How much time left?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2013)

One week, I think.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> BiNexus made me realize that my team was in dire need of a Rapid Spinner. Will swap between Ferrothorn and Forretress as needed. Still wondering if I should slap Toxic Spikes onto Forretress.
> 
> However, the loss of Ferrothorn is daunting. Gonna need to switch some things up again to compensate.



 

That's two people now.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2013)

Your Skarmory needs a nice Fire Blast to the face.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2013)

ugh I need to come up with a good team but I'm frankly trying to choose more unique or random mons lol.

we can change movesets/evs/whatever before a fight right?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Your Skarmory needs a nice Fire Blast to the face.



*Skarmada


----------



## Saru (Oct 27, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> ugh I need to come up with a good team but I'm frankly trying to choose more unique or random mons lol.
> 
> we can change movesets/evs/whatever before a fight right?



absolutely. you just can't change the Pokes you're using.

btw, anyone up for a standard OU match? I just want to test my skills against some of you without showing off my team. 

by standard, I mean we would both be able to use up to 6 OU Pokes.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> ugh I need to come up with a good team but I'm frankly trying to choose more unique or random mons lol.
> 
> we can change movesets/evs/whatever before a fight right?



I am actually strongly against this. You already have 9 Pokemon, I feel when this starts your entire team (including stats, moves, items, etc) should be sent to Patchy. If Challengers can change their team AND their moves/stats, they can beat any Leader with almost no effort.

Also Patchy if possible I would like a revote on the Legendary ban, or at least some changes such as no using any Legendary with over 600 BST (excluding Regigigas) in addition to those restricted to Ubers.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I am actually strongly against this. You already have 9 Pokemon, I feel when this starts your entire team (including stats, moves, items, etc) should be sent to Patchy. If Challengers can change their team AND their moves/stats, they can beat any Leader with almost no effort.
> 
> Also Patchy if possible I would like a revote on the Legendary ban, or at least some changes such as no using any Legendary with over 600 BST (excluding Regigigas) in addition to those restricted to Ubers.



I agree. I thought this thing would sorta be like a gauntlet. That, and we had a two-week notice to get our teams together and practice and test things out. 

I wonder where you got that idea.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2013)

I too vote against Legendaries.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I too vote against Legendaries.



against    .


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyway, yeah, no legendaries with over 600 BST, even if they're not in Ubers.  Excluding Regigigas, because he's next to useless without a shit ton of support and set up anyway. All legendaries other than that should be fair game. There's nothing inherently better about legendaries whatsoever aside from their (usually) higher-than-usual base stats.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Anyway, yeah, no legendaries with over 600 BST, even if they're not in Ubers.  Excluding Regigigas, because he's next to useless without a shit ton of support and set up anyway. All legendaries other than that should be fair game. There's nothing inherently better about legendaries whatsoever aside from their (usually) higher-than-usual base stats.



The bulk of legendary pokemon are UU and under.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> The bulk of legendary pokemon are UU and under.



I know that. I just think the BSTs in this tournament should stay at 600 and under (except for Slaking and Regigigas), just for the sake of "fairness".


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 27, 2013)

^Seconded. Seriously guys; some legendaries are plenty fair, and will allow for more creativeness in team building.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I too vote against Legendaries.



Wait, what?

Are you agreeing to watch I said or did you read what I said wrong?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2013)

Uh, ill-phrased agreement with what you said if what you said is the same as what Death is saying?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2013)

If you need legendaries to beat a monotype team you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Uh, ill-phrased agreement with what you said if what you said is the same as what Death is saying?



Currently Challengers are able to use a single Legendary Pokemon. I propose this change.

Both Challengers and Gym Leaders/Elite 4 can use Legendary Pokemon given the following.
- They must not be classed as Uber
- They cannot be any forme of Kyurem

"Legendary" has no meaning in competitive battling, Pokemon are weighed individually, not as a group in some umbrella title used to classify Pokemon outside of battle. So logically there is no reason for them to be banned simply on the basis of being "Legendary".

Under this idea the follow Pokemon would be usable by everyone, granted you only have one (to please the no legendary sayers):

Articuno
Zapdos
Moltres
Mew
Raikou
Entei
Suicune
Celebi
Regirock
Regice
Registeel
Latias
Latios
Jirachi
Uxie
Mesprit
Azelf
Heatran
Regigigas
Cresselia
Phione
Shaymin (Land Forme)
Victini
Cobalion
Terrakion
Virizion
Tornadus (Incarnate Forme)
Thundurus (Therian Forme)
Landorus (Therian Forme)
Keldeo
Meloetta


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Currently Challengers are able to use a single Legendary Pokemon. I propose this change.
> 
> Both Challengers and Gym Leaders/Elite 4 can use Legendary Pokemon given the following.
> - They must not be classed as Uber
> ...



Manaphy is still in Ubers.



Platinum said:


> If you need legendaries to beat a monotype team you are doing it wrong.



It's not about that. It's about being able to have options and be more creative with your teams. Like I said, there is nothing inherently better about legendaries aside from their higher-than-usual base stats. Why should I be restricted from using Raikou, who has a BST of 580, when we're still allowed to use Pokemon like Dragonite and Salamence, who have BSTs of 600?

Also, the implication that monotype teams should be "easy to beat" is baseless. A team's usefulness is almost entirely dependent on a player's skill level.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Manaphy is still in Ubers.



My mistake, fixed (I went off memory for most of them).


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll let you guys discuss things a bit and then put up a poll. :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's not about that. It's about being able to have options and be more creative with your teams.



You aren't going to be creative with legendaries.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You aren't going to be creative with legendaries.



This was a pretty bad post.

Please, explain to me why you can't be creative with legendaries, and how they're so much better than other "normal" Pokemon just because they're unique in-game. I'll wait.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> This was a pretty bad post.
> 
> Please, explain to me why you can't be creative with legendaries, and how they're so much better than other "normal" Pokemon just because they're unique in-game. I'll wait.



You aren't going to be creative because most of them are highly specialized and have very small move pools. They are only good at what they do.
Honestly trying to be creative with an almost monotype team on top of that?
You're just going to do what everyone else does.
In fact that is all I have seen so far.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You aren't going to be creative because most of them are highly specialized and have very small move pools. They are only good at what they do.



Welcome to half of the metagame. Which makes the fact that they're "legendary" nigh irrelevant. And what you said contributes nothing to the notion that legendaries shouldn't be allowed because they provide some sort of unfair advantage.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'll let you guys discuss things a bit and then put up a poll. :33



When making the poll make sure it is properly explains which legendaries to use. I think the problem of the first one was that you simply stated "Can we use Legendaries" and when people think of Legendaries they think of the shit like Kyorge, Palkia, Reshiram, Arceus, Mewtwo, etc.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You aren't going to be creative because most of them are highly specialized and have very small move pools. They are only good at what they do.
> Honestly trying to be creative with an almost monotype team on top of that?
> You're just going to do what everyone else does.
> In fact that is all I have seen so far.



Nearly all Pokemon have a role they fit into better than others. If you disagree, I would sure love to see you use an Offensive Forretress or a Support Blaziken.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, the implication that monotype teams should be "easy to beat" is baseless. A team's usefulness is almost entirely dependent on a player's skill level.



That plays a part to be sure. Easy to beat may have been wrong, but it's obvious that the non monotype team is going to have an advantage more often than not due to being specialized.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2013)

Platinum said:


> That plays a part to be sure. Easy to beat may have been wrong, but it's obvious that the non monotype team is going to have an advantage more often than not due to being specialized.



It depends. I know I had difficulty against Bioness because Normal types are only weak to Fighting and Scizor was the only Pokemon I had with a Fighting type move. Many competitive teams are built to handle a variety of threats, rather than a continuous onslaught of a single threat. So it usually comes down to individual skill level.


----------



## sworder (Oct 27, 2013)

I was beginning to lose interest because I had my team made and then realized I had 2 legendaries. So I had to remove Virizion and it fucked up my entire team because there is no real replacement after 3 straight days of figuring it out so kinda gave up 

The closest thing is Breloom and he's OU. Meh, I already have the OU slots full.

The no legendary rule is silly because it's so fucking arbitrary. If a legendary is in UU, it's no better than any other UU. Let everyone use legendaries, including the Gym Leaders.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Nearly all Pokemon have a role they fit into better than others. If you disagree, I would sure love to see you use an Offensive Forretress or a Support Blaziken.



Forretress use explosion.
Support Blaziken isn't impossible, because it can use baton pass so it can do both.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Forretress use explosion.
> Support Blaziken isn't impossible, because it can use baton pass so it can do both.



Forretress should only use Explosion once the enemy's spinner/trap layer is KO'd.

Actually, Forretress should never use Explosion anymore, due to the massive nerf it got in Gen 5. It's more useful switching in to annoy physical attackers and force switches than it is by blowing itself up.


----------



## tgre (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay

Zoroark + ghost combos are now one of my favorite combinations to have.


----------



## Xin (Oct 28, 2013)

I shall make a terrorist team. 

All my pokemon will become explosion.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 28, 2013)

Patchy, I think we're good for that legendaries poll now. I think a poll is unnecessary in the face of my "maximum of 600 BST + no Ubers" idea, but whatever.


----------



## Xin (Oct 28, 2013)

But I want Mewtew in my team to bad. 

It has always been my fav Pokemon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Forretress should only use Explosion once the enemy's spinner/trap layer is KO'd.
> 
> Actually, Forretress should never use Explosion anymore, due to the massive nerf it got in Gen 5. It's more useful switching in to annoy physical attackers and force switches than it is by blowing itself up.



Comparing a legendary to Forretress to begin with is stretching things.
Legendaries in UU can use attacks with 180 power after all.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 28, 2013)

Xin said:


> But I want Mewtew in my team to bad.
> 
> It has always been my fav Pokemon.



Mewtwo is in ubers anyway. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Comparing a legendary to Forretress to begin with is stretching things



Forretress wasn't used to compare power levels.  Come on man, I know you're better than this. Forretress (and Blaziken) were used as examples to debunk your insinuation that only legendaries are all one-trick ponies and can't be used creatively, and therefore should be banned. Saying legendaries should be banned because they "all only do one role" is ridiculous. 

You know what else is a big stretch? Comparing stuff like Raikou, Moltres, Regice, etc. to the likes of Mewtwo, Arceus, Kyurem-B, Deoxys-A, and so on. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Legendaries in UU can use attacks with 180 power after all.



Which is why legendaries/Pokemon with a BST over 600 wouldn't be allowed even if they aren't in Ubers, such as Kyurem.


----------



## sworder (Oct 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Comparing a legendary to Forretress to begin with is stretching things.
> Legendaries in UU can use attacks with 180 power after all.



There is no stretching anything. Forretress is in OU and Victini is in UU. Forretress is without a doubt a better pokemon. If you wanted to use an example, you'd have been better off choosing Jirachi or another legendary that is OU


----------



## Velocity (Oct 28, 2013)

sworder said:


> There is no stretching anything. Forretress is in OU and Victini is in UU. Forretress is without a doubt a better pokemon. If you wanted to use an example, you'd have been better off choosing Jirachi or another legendary that is OU



Forretress better than Victini? Ehhh... I don't think so.

Victini was only considered underused by Smogon in Gen V because of its weakness to entry hazards like Stealth Rock and priority moves like Sucker Punch. It's not that it was a bad Pok?mon, but that it had bad typing for the metagame of that generation. It's pretty much the ezackt same reason Arcanine was considered underused last gen - when everyone and their grandmother is packing Stealth Rock, you don't want to be a Fire-type (regardless of how awesome your stats and movepool are) unless you have reliable recovery like Ho-Oh does.

That's how big Stealth Rock was and could still be.

Forretress itself was only considered OU because it could use Rapid Spin. Its immunity to Toxic Spikes and resistance to Stealth Rock meant that Forretress could come in, clear the field and lay down its own entry hazards before it was killed off. So due to the prevalence of Stealth Rock and Toxic Spikes, a lot of people started packing Forretress.

Remember that the tiers Smogon use aren't indicative of power, but of frequency of use. Victini isn't weaker than Forretress, it's just used less because it's easier to kill. Doesn't mean Victini can't work in OU or even Uber teams - just means you'll see less of them than Forretress, which is hardly a bad thing.


----------



## sworder (Oct 28, 2013)

You basically proved how Forretress is better. Stealth Rocks, Spikes, Toxic Spikes, high defense, steel type, rapid spin...

I've been trying out Victini because I have a Ninetails on my team and Drought enhances him, but I still need to switch him out or he ends up getting killed. Yet if the opponent doesn't have rapid spin then Forretress can destroy an entire team. Basically, you don't need to prepare for a Victini to beat it, but you damn better well prepare for Forretress or you'll get destroyed. In fact, I learned that if you make a team and don't plan some way to beat Forretress or Ferrothorn then you're doing it wrong

My Cloyster has been more successful than Victini. Any team without a priority move gets owned by Shell Smash. If I manage to use it twice then don't even bother, everyone automatically quits


----------



## Bioness (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah I see a Victini, even in the sun and I laugh.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 28, 2013)

No, I proved why Forretress is more frequently _used_. While, yeah, you want one if you're up against Stealth Rock or Spikes, the only other thing it has going for it is pretty high defence and any half-decent Fighting type will tear through that easily. When it comes to actually fighting back, as well, you'll want Victini over Forretress for V-Create alone.

Forretress serves one purpose in a team while Victini serves another. It wouldn't be that weird to see Forretress clear the field so Victini can come in and sweep everything, as an example. Saying Forretress is better is basically wrong. Forretress is better in only two areas - defensive typing and Rapid Spin. In every other area, Victini is better. Victini has much better stats overall except for Defence, has far better offensive moves, better offensive typing and is much less predictable. Victini has several possible options and playstyles when Forretress only has one.


----------



## sworder (Oct 28, 2013)

I find it difficult to agree with that. Using Victini to do anything other than V-create -> switch makes him no better than any other Legendary with 600 BST. I mean, sure he has other attacks but those are not the point of having him in your team. Mew learns more moves, Celebi can heal, Jirachi has that godly Serene Grace, etc. Even Azelf is a better sweeper and he has 580 BST. Victini serves more purposes but all those purposes can be achieved even better with other pokemons anyway so doesn't really mean much

I can see what you're getting at about the tiers, but I fully believe that how used a pokemon is is indicative of how good it is. I suppose you don't so we can agree to disagree


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2013)

sworder said:


> There is no stretching anything. Forretress is in OU and Victini is in UU. Forretress is without a doubt a better pokemon. If you wanted to use an example, you'd have been better off choosing Jirachi or another legendary that is OU


Lets see Victini is faster than Forretress and it's bug/steel, it also literally has one set now.
Yeah, better...



sworder said:


> Yet if the opponent doesn't have rapid spin then Forretress Skarmory can destroy an entire team.



Fixed. 



Bioness said:


> Yeah I see a Victini, even in the sun and I laugh.


I can one shot chansey with Vcreate in the sun.


sworder said:


> I find it difficult to agree with that. Using Victini to do anything other than V-create -> switch makes him no better than any other Legendary with 600 BST. I mean, sure he has other attacks but those are not the point of having him in your team. Mew learns more moves, Celebi can heal, Jirachi has that godly Serene Grace, etc. Even Azelf is a better sweeper and he has 580 BST. Victini serves more purposes but all those purposes can be achieved even better with other pokemons anyway so doesn't really mean much
> 
> I can see what you're getting at about the tiers, but I fully believe that how used a pokemon is is indicative of how good it is. I suppose you don't so we can agree to disagree



He also has a 130 power electric attack.


----------



## tgre (Oct 28, 2013)

sworder said:


> You basically proved how Forretress is better. Stealth Rocks, Spikes, Toxic Spikes, high defense, steel type, rapid spin...
> 
> I've been trying out Victini because I have a Ninetails on my team and Drought enhances him, but I still need to switch him out or he ends up getting killed. Yet if the opponent doesn't have rapid spin then Forretress can destroy an entire team. Basically, you don't need to prepare for a Victini to beat it, but you damn better well prepare for Forretress or you'll get destroyed. In fact, I learned that if you make a team and don't plan some way to beat Forretress or Ferrothorn then you're doing it wrong
> 
> My Cloyster has been more successful than Victini. Any team without a priority move gets owned by Shell Smash. If I manage to use it twice then don't even bother, everyone automatically quits



unless you run against a bulky u-turner or a quick dragon tailer

then your shell smash becomes useless


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 28, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> unless you run against a bulky u-turner or a quick dragon tailer
> 
> then your shell smash becomes useless



A bulky U-Turner such as... ?

Also, a quick Dragon Tail user would make little difference. Dragon Tail has negative priority, which means it always goes last no matter what.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> A bulky U-Turner such as... ?
> 
> Also, a quick Dragon Tail user would make little difference. Dragon Tail has negative priority, which means it always goes last no matter what.



Dunno why you would shell smash against a dragon if there is a risk of being dragon tailed the same turn.
Course dragon tail + entry hazard is nice.

There is also quick claw, I don't know if it negates the negative on dragon tail or not
Nope it doesn't.
Apparently dragon tail can have a +0 if you use sleeptalk.
Think I know what I'll be using.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 28, 2013)

RestTalk Dragon Tail seems incredibly unreliable.


----------



## sworder (Oct 28, 2013)

No dragon is faster than Cloyster + Shell Smash without choice scarf, at which point sleeptalk is useless

And you're gonna give that to what, your Salamence that's x4 to Ice? He just dies to Ice Shard anyway which has +1 priority. Not to mention it's an entire waste of a moveset. No gym leader has water/ice types anyway, altho I guess you should be wary of the Elite 4


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 28, 2013)

If you have problem with Cloyster, run a red card, it forces Cloyster to switch out if you survive the hit.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 28, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> If you have problem with Cloyster, run a red card, it forces Cloyster to switch out if you survive the hit.



Waste of an item to just check one potential threat, IMO.

I like using Perish Song + Protect, personally.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 28, 2013)

Gogo Scizor Bullet Punch puts an end to any Cloyster shenanigans


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Waste of an item to just check one potential threat, IMO.
> 
> I like using Perish Song + Protect, personally.



It can have more uses, such as it saves you from people who can 2hko you and allows you to freely set up, it throws people off and being unpredictable gives you one hell of a advantage.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 29, 2013)

sworder said:


> . No gym leader has water/ice types anyway, altho I guess you should be wary of the Elite 4



It's not full monotype.
anyway dunno why everyone is so set on traditional things


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 29, 2013)

Fire's team:

Froslass
Gothitelle
Kingdra

Blissey
Cloyster
Metagross
Starmie

Last two are undecided


----------



## tgre (Oct 29, 2013)

if anybody wants to train a little, I'll be sitting in the monotype chan.

Don't hesitate to challenge!


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)

We have under a week left before this gets started, I may send out a notice PM for those who have still yet to pick their teams.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2013)

I just realized...

What happens if no one becomes champion?


----------



## Xin (Oct 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I just realized...
> 
> What happens if no one becomes champion?



Thought of that as well. 

Would be hilarious.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, I think in the rules it says you're disqualified after losing against anyone twice, unless the person who beat you extends to you another chance.

So, I guess if the leaders/E4 want to make sure there's a champion, they could just keep letting people try until someone _finally_ makes it through. 

Though I don't think it's gonna come down to that, it's not like everyone here is some sort of battling god.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Though I don't think it's gonna come down to that, it's not like everyone here is some sort of battling god.



Well to become the champion you would have to be close to being one


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2013)

What I'm saying is that the fights here aren't disgustingly one-sided. It's not like one of the E4 is someone who's won, like, numerous official Nintendo tournaments or something.  That's what I mean.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)

You have a point there.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, I guess we'll decide what happens later if there's no champion.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2013)

When does registration end? I'm still ironing out the details in my team and switching things around, so I wanna know the deadline. I keep switching up Pokemon.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't wait for this to start


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

Me either, it's gonna be tons of fun.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

*~~ ALERT: **Bioness has now replaced Patchouli as the host. ~~*

Registration will end on November 4th and the League will officially start on November the 5th.

I will still be the Normal Gym Leader and for the most part things will stay the same. 

Please start to finalize your teams and practice everyone. I will send out a PM later but I would like to at least have a list for everyone's name on Pokemon Showdown. PM is preferable as I might miss your name digging through the thread.

Finally I have created a poll regarding the Legendary concern. It has a "Yes" and "No" option, as well as an "Other" box which can be filled out if there are any alterations to suggest.

>>>>>>>>>>>Pokemon Showdown<<<<<<<<<<<

Will send the poll in PM's to everyone who posted in this thread.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 30, 2013)

Fire's Team Finalized:

Kingdra
Froslass
Darmanitan (rip Gothitelle)

Blissey
Metagross
Cloyster
Starmie
Breloom
Hydreigon


----------



## Scizor (Oct 30, 2013)

Firestormer said:


> Fire's Team Finalized:
> 
> Kingdra
> Froslass
> ...



Couldn't one only have 3 OU Pok?s?


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Couldn't one only have 3 OU Pok?s?



Slight abuse of the rules 3 OU at a time during the battle, but nothing about back up pokemon.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

By the way, Bioness, have you established a rule as to stats and movesets and stuff? I think I remember you saying that everyone should keep the same stats and moves and stuff once the league begins. No idea if you wanna follow through with that or not, though.


----------



## Xin (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm building my team right now

stay tuned for total despair


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

Wanna practice?


----------



## Xin (Oct 30, 2013)

Gladly when I'm finish.

I think it will take around 15min still tho.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

That's fine, I'm here all day.


----------



## Xin (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok I have 6 Pokemon for now. The rest comes later. 

How do we start this? My name is "Xinlu".

You can also add me on skype if you want (xin.ben). Chatting there is a lot easier.


----------



## Xin (Oct 30, 2013)

Death-kun = rence?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry, was doing something.

I'm in the Monotype lobby, my name is Marlu.


----------



## Xin (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice battle. 

Need to change my team tho.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

That's what practice is for.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Dat Shiny Zygarde


----------



## Golbez (Oct 30, 2013)

DeoxGolbez 

(I can't use Deoxys? Heh.)

Hydreigon
Starmie
Forretress
Uxie
Jumpluff
Rotom-H

Toxicroak
Volcarona
Rhyperior


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> By the way, Bioness, have you established a rule as to stats and movesets and stuff? I think I remember you saying that everyone should keep the same stats and moves and stuff once the league begins. No idea if you wanna follow through with that or not, though.



Yes, I want to follow through with it. Unless people honestly think being able to change the stats and moves of your Pokemon during the League is totally fair.

However I reach a problem with this as the new host; to make sure no one changes their moves or stats, I would need to have their Import/Export data prior to the start of the League as well as all Replays of all Wins and Loses. The problem is as a Gym Leader this would cause me to have intimate knowledge of each Challenger's team.

So I would either have to get another person to collect and review all the teams and replays or give up my Gym Leader position. Another possible scenario is having my data public that way to make the playing field more even while still allowing me to be Gym Leader. And then there is another option and that is to trust I won't abuse the data, I mean it would be  A LOT of information.

*Notice*: *tGre teh Disleksik* has switched with *Hiruzen Sarutobi*. Hiruzen Sarutobi will now be the Bug Gym Leader and tGre teh Disleksik will now be an Elite Four member.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

There's also the option that we can trust people to be fair, though that involves giving everyone the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> There's also the option that we can trust people to be fair, though that involves giving everyone the benefit of the doubt.



Hmm, that too.

If anyone does notice something odd let Bioness, Patchouli, or Naruto know. Replays should still be saved and sent to Bioness.

Was I over thinking things too much?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

Nah, you're not overthinking things.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 30, 2013)

Voicing a tiny complaint, if we are going to allow challengers the ability to switch  pokemon and they can have 3 OU reserve pokemon, as gym leaders we should be allowed the option to change our 1 nontype for 2 more OU on our team.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

You have to remember Gym Leaders are meant to be at a disadvantage. Challengers get 3 extra Pokemon so they can adapt when needed, just like in the actual Pokemon League. Gym Leaders typically keep the same Pokemon even if they don't use all of them.

*Update:* Just checked the poll I posted, unanimously people are okay with allowing Gym Leaders/ Elite Four members OU/UU Legendaries.

So if you are a Gym Leader/Elite Four you still have  time to use a legendary Pokemon if you want. I likely won't because I've got a pretty rounded team, but the option is there.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> You have to remember Gym Leaders are meant to be at a disadvantage. Challengers get 3 extra Pokemon so they can adapt when needed, just like in the actual Pokemon League. Gym Leaders typically keep the same Pokemon even if they don't use all of them.



Gym Leaders are at a big enough disadvantage with the monotyping, while at a disadvantage we are not supposed to make it easy.

I'm fine if we don't go with the idea, but I think it needs to be brought up with everyone putting 3 OU in reserve.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

But they still can only have 3 OU's on their team. You also have to look at it fro ma usage standpoint, they are OU not necessarily on their own merit, but how well they synergize with other Pokemon and various move and ability combinations.

And honestly being monotype isn't THAT big of a disadvantage, BiNexus and I both made it work to where we win most of our matches unless we are countered hard (BiNexus actually counters my team really hard).


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Voicing a tiny complaint, if we are going to allow challengers the ability to switch  pokemon and they can have 3 OU reserve pokemon, as gym leaders we should be allowed the option to change our 1 nontype for 2 more OU on our team.



Having 3 OU Pokemon on reserve means little, considering you can still only have 3 OU Pokemon on your team at any given time. 

Also, monotype isn't really much of a disadvantage if you can make it work well, like Bioness and BiNexus have.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> But they still can only have 3 OU's on their team. You also have to look at it fro ma usage standpoint, they are OU not necessarily on their own merit, but how well they synergize with other Pokemon and various move and ability combinations.
> 
> And honestly being monotype isn't THAT big of a disadvantage, BiNexus and I both made it work to where we win most of our matches unless we are countered hard (BiNexus actually counters my team really hard).



I do look at it from a usage standpoint, Pokemon are OU because they are used a lot, many because they are good.

Also monotype is a huge disadvantage, but I'm not complaining about it being monotype, I like the idea.

Anyways Bioness, want to play a few matches? I need to test out this team.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I do look at it from a usage standpoint, Pokemon are OU because they are used a lot, many because they are good.
> 
> Also monotype is a huge disadvantage, but I'm not complaining about it being monotype, I like the idea.
> 
> Anyways Bioness, want to play a few matches? I need to test out this team.



Sure, I'm in the monotype lounge.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 30, 2013)

BiNexus team as annoying as ever, I guess I am mostly happy with my team.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> BiNexus team as annoying as ever, I guess I am mostly happy with my team.



Thank you


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 30, 2013)

uhm,is there any way to have non tiered battles in showdown?i wanna test my team :33


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

BiNexus is hard to beat no matter how many times you fight him.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> uhm,is there any way to have non tiered battles in showdown?i wanna test my team :33



I don't think so, the only kind of unrated battle I see is random battle.  We can practice together if you'd like. :33 Most of us here hang out in the Monotype chatroom.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think so, the only kind of unrated battle I see is random battle.  We can practice together if you'd like. :33 Most of us here hang out in the Monotype chatroom.



ah,sounds good then 

now to see how fast my team is beaten


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

Sent you a challenge.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think so, the only kind of unrated battle I see is random battle.  We can practice together if you'd like. :33 Most of us here hang out in the Monotype chatroom.



If you challenge someone it is unrated, however if you do that "Look for Battle" option, it is rated as the opponent is random.


----------



## tgre (Oct 30, 2013)

aww yiss

e4 get


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2013)

PS Username: Stunna

Poliwrath
Steelix
Torkoal
Sunflora
Manectric
Flygon

Gliscor
Galvantula
Beedrill


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

Alright guys, I've been talking with Bioness, and I'm suggesting a major change to the current rules, to make it seem like more of a league and less like a tournament. 

Basically, until someone becomes champion, challengers are allowed to try against the leaders/E4 members as many times as they want, with a maximum of 2-3 tries per day per leader, and 2-3 tries per day going through the E4. Of course, this is entirely dependent upon the schedules of the leaders and E4 members. But this way, it's guaranteed that there will eventually be a champion. Also, it allows for the leaders/E4 members to have more battles, which will allow for Bioness/Naruto to more easily determine which leader/E4 member deserves the prizes the most. 

Once a challenger finally makes it to the end and becomes champion, rules like the current ones we have now will take effect, where challengers can only try against the leaders/E4 members a certain number of times before being disqualified. Personally, I think challengers should get 2-3 tries, and will be allowed to progress if they beat the respective gym leader once. As for the E4, I think challengers should be allowed three chances to go through it, considering you're supposed to beat all four of them in a row in order to challenge the champion. Champion fights will be determined by best 2 out of 3, like it is currently.

 In addition to the aforementioned rules, even if a challenger is disqualified, the leader/E4 member they lost to has the ability to extend another chance to them if they so wish.

With these suggestions, a champion is guaranteed. That, and more battles will take place, which should make things more fun overall. It makes this feel more like a league, and less like a tournament. It will make things take longer, obviously, but I think it's worth it if things are more fun in the long run. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Masaki (Oct 31, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Trainers will register a pool of 9 Pokemon that they'll be able to use throughout the league. We're going by Smogon's B/W tiers, and only allowing Gen 1-5 Pokemon. All Pokemon should be level 100. You could have them lower, but you'd obviously be at a disadvantage. When choosing your Pokemon, make sure not to have any Uber tiered Pokemon. You can have up to 3 OU tiered Pokemon in your party at a time. Trainer's are allowed 1 Legendary, so long as it is OU tier or below. After each gym battle, the Trainer may freely switch out up to 2 of their party Pokemon for 2 of their reserves. Additionally, you can swap out any of your Pokemon's moves and items between matches.



Hold up.  I have some problems with a few of these rules.  What do you mean we have to raise them to level 100?  Battling online automatically auto-levels everything to 50.  If there's some custom rule where we battle at the exact level which the pokemon are in-game, then why are we grinding to level 100?  New exp system making everything faster is nice but it still takes forever.

Also, just going by BST, I'm willing to bet this gen introduced all of two new legendaries, and any Blaziken with speed boost is probably still banned.

What about mega pokemon?  And if they end up allowed, why not let in, let's say, Greninja, who clearly isn't a top tier threat.  Aegislash is completely useless if you burn/taunt it, so it won't be banned anytime soon.  Hell, I bet Gardevoir's moving up a few tiers now that it's a fairy type.  Should we take that into consideration when deciding what is or isn't allowed rather than blindly following the Gen V rules?


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't like the unlimited retry's, we want this tournament to end sometime. 

We could do something like where if they get over 4 gym badges, they get another retry for the gyms they lost too.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2013)

Masaki said:


> Hold up.  I have some problems with a few of these rules.  What do you mean we have to raise them to level 100?  Battling online automatically auto-levels everything to 50.  If there's some custom rule where we battle at the exact level which the pokemon are in-game, then why are we grinding to level 100?  New exp system making everything faster is nice but it still takes forever.
> 
> Also, just going by BST, I'm willing to bet this gen introduced all of two new legendaries, and any Blaziken with speed boost is probably still banned.
> 
> What about mega pokemon?  And if they end up allowed, why not let in, let's say, Greninja, who clearly isn't a top tier threat.  Aegislash is completely useless if you burn/taunt it, so it won't be banned anytime soon.  Hell, I bet Gardevoir's moving up a few tiers now that it's a fairy type.  Should we take that into consideration when deciding what is or isn't allowed rather than blindly following the Gen V rules?



This is being played on Pokemon Showdown, and this is entirely 5th gen.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> This is being played on Pokemon Showdown, and this is entirely 5th gen.



Ohhh.  Completely missed that part.  My bad.

But this is weird then.  When Gen IV came out we all played in-game, not on a simulator...


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2013)

Masaki said:


> Ohhh.  Completely missed that part.  My bad.
> 
> But this is weird then.  When Gen IV came out we all played in-game, not on a simulator...



Showdown has become pretty advanced, its simple to use and they enforce the smogon rule. Not as many people have a 3ds or pokemon x and y, so playing on a simulator allows everyone to play if they want too.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Showdown has become pretty advanced, its simple to use and they enforce the smogon rule. Not as many people have a 3ds or pokemon x and y, so playing on a simulator allows everyone to play if they want too.



Pshaw, simulators have been able to do all of that since Gen 3.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, but none of them look as good as Showdown 

There is also that replay feature that can be shown to people outside of the match.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

[joke post]

AXL LOW
Miltoic
Milotic
Miltoic
Milotic
Miltoic
Milotic


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2013)

sorry misto
seems like massive fun but i wont be able to join


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

actually maybe i could have been a water gym
politoed milotic vapereon blastoise starmie empoleon


----------



## Miasma (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey, Immortal has asked me to fill in for him as a member of the elite four due to his lack of knowledge on how to actually play pokemon. I havent had a chance to read through the entire thread just yet and im far too tired now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 31, 2013)

Getting things sorted together?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I don't like the unlimited retry's, we want this tournament to end sometime.
> 
> We could do something like where if they get over 4 gym badges, they get another retry for the gyms they lost too.



It's only unlimited retries until someone becomes champion, then rules akin to the current ones we have now will take effect. We want the tournament to end sometime, but we also want an actual champion. It will also help motivate people to try and go through as fast as possible, because becoming champion first is, obviously, the most favorable way to do this. With the rules as they are now, people can just take their sweet time and go at it at their own pace, because it doesn't matter if they start battling tomorrow or two weeks from now, the rules will still be the same.

And one more thing we haven't determined: will there be a deadline? It starts on November 5th, but should we have an end date? December 31st, or something? Earlier? It's up to Bioness, really.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2013)

oh we can't change movesets/stats anymore?

was planning on using meloetta but now i'm reconsidering


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 31, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh we can't change movesets/stats anymore?



Preferably not, otherwise it would be too easy.


----------



## sworder (Oct 31, 2013)

still missing pokemons

and yeah, I like Jason's idea best since having a guaranteed winner is better than everyone being eliminated


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

i still remember playing my water team
i got alot of complaints :<

gay ass rest hydration vaperon baton passer
passing aqua rings and acid armor :33


----------



## Bioness (Oct 31, 2013)

I should actually update the OP (It was Misty who originally wrote it).
Edit: OP and Trainer List updated!



Death-kun said:


> Alright guys, I've been talking with Bioness, and I'm suggesting a major change to the current rules, to make it seem like more of a league and less like a tournament.
> 
> Basically, until someone becomes champion, challengers are allowed to try against the leaders/E4 members as many times as they want, with a maximum of 2-3 tries per day per leader, and 2-3 tries per day going through the E4. Of course, this is entirely dependent upon the schedules of the leaders and E4 members. But this way, it's guaranteed that there will eventually be a champion. Also, it allows for the leaders/E4 members to have more battles, which will allow for Bioness/Naruto to more easily determine which leader/E4 member deserves the prizes the most.
> 
> ...



I would be 100% okay with this, will let it sit for a few more days and if there are no major objections then we will do it.



Masaki said:


> Pshaw, simulators have been able to do all of that since Gen 3.



It just makes things easier, and the reason it is generation 5 is because there is still so much testing to be done with all the new Pokemon and mechanics of generation 6.



Cubey said:


> sorry misto
> seems like massive fun but i wont be able to join



Okay, sorry to hear that.



Axl Low said:


> actually maybe i could have been a water gym
> politoed milotic vapereon blastoise starmie empoleon



You can still be a member of the Elite Four.



Miasma said:


> Hey, Immortal has asked me to fill in for him as a member of the elite four due to his lack of knowledge on how to actually play pokemon. I havent had a chance to read through the entire thread just yet and im far too tired now.



We may just en up having less Leaders and Elite Four if people don't respond to my PM. However I have some hesitations using use as an Elite Four replacement. Though if you like you are more than welcome to be a challenger.



Rain's Angel said:


> oh we can't change movesets/stats anymore?
> 
> was planning on using meloetta but now i'm reconsidering



No you can't, it would be too easy to just modify your sets every time you lost. I also want Gym Leaders, Elite Four, and Challengers to help others enforce this as well, since if you are unfamiliar with certain Pokemon you may not notice that Ms FuckdaRules changed their Politoed from bulky to offensive.



Death-kun said:


> And one more thing we haven't determined: will there be a deadline? It starts on November 5th, but should we have an end date? December 31st, or something? Earlier? It's up to Bioness, really.



December 31st is good, or 2 weeks after the first champion is crowned.


----------



## Immortal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey, I'd like to give my elite four spot Miasma, he's an irl friend of mine and we've been talking about this since Patchy told me about it. He was going to help build my team, but I decided since he knows more about pokemon he should be the elite four battler instead. I could take a gym spot if you want though.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

hmmm
elite four
yare yare
time to power level my old team aand rebreed
deleted that save for my white nuzlocke

no ubers and 3 OU right?

welp
vaporeon / starmie / politoed all ou'd out me


----------



## sworder (Oct 31, 2013)

probably final team, but might change it after some testing tomorrow

sworder

Ninetails
Forretress
Dragonite
Victini
Cloyster
Lilligant
Infernape
Snorlax
Espeon


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

i thought no legends aka victini
and i think you might hav more than 3 OU D:


----------



## Scizor (Oct 31, 2013)

Pok?mon showdown keeps crashing for me. I've lost my team twice already and it's really demotivating.

Unless there's a way to save your team I don't know about, I keep having to remake my team after it crashes


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 31, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> i thought no legends aka victini
> and i think you might hav more than 3 OU D:



Leaders/E4/Challengers are allowed one Legendary as long it's not in Ubers and doesn't have a BST higher than 600.

You can have OU Pokemon in reserve, but you're only allowed to use 3 OU Pokemon in a battle.


----------



## sworder (Oct 31, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Pok?mon showdown keeps crashing for me. I've lost my team twice already and it's really demotivating.
> 
> Unless there's a way to save your team I don't know about, I keep having to remake my team after it crashes



Even if it crashes, your team shouldn't get deleted because it's stored in your computer. Your browser might be blocking cookies

And yes, there is a button at the bottom of team creation that allows you to backup and restore teams


----------



## sworder (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh not sure then if that button is there since I just use the browser version. Maybe you should try that one instead


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 31, 2013)

You could also download the program, I'm pretty sure that keeps your teams safe.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 31, 2013)

sworder said:


> Oh not sure then if that button is there since I just use the browser version. Maybe you should try that one instead



I tried that one and I haven't cleared my cookies. =/



Death-kun said:


> You could also download the program, I'm pretty sure that keeps your teams safe.



No it doesn't: I've downloaded it, saved my team twice and lost my team twice.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 31, 2013)

Scizor and everyone else you save your team in a word document, just copy and paste the export data. It is also useful for making multiple similar teams with slight tweaks.

There really isn't a need to download anything.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 31, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Scizor and everyone else you save your team in a word document, just copy and paste the export data. It is also useful for making multiple similar teams with slight tweaks.



Ah, I see. Thanks!


----------



## Bioness (Oct 31, 2013)

I was on my phone, but for when you click Import/Export you get the text info of your Pokemon. This allows you to save, copy, paste, or whatever you want with it.


*Spoiler*: _Example_ 





> Jolteon (F) @ Choice Specs
> Ability: Volt Absorb
> Shiny: Yes
> EVs: 252 Spd / 252 SAtk / 4 HP
> ...






I'm also online in the monotype lounge if anyone wants to practice.


----------



## Saru (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a team of 6 and I'm working on the last three I guess

I haven't been on NF or PO for almost a week because life

I'm definitely still doing this, I just wish I'd gotten the chance to battle some of you beforehand (I probably won't be back on until Sunday)


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 1, 2013)

my team~

*alekos23*

Gardevoir
Haunter
Miltank
Metagross
Magneton
Graveler

Pupitar
Drifblim
Kabutops


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 1, 2013)

randomly for now.

mienshao
nidoqueen
togekiss
froslass 
roserade
starmie
volcarona
meloetta
magnezone

may change it after testing but this should beit.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone up for some practice matches in a couple hours?


----------



## tgre (Nov 1, 2013)

I can do some prac matches in maybe an hour or two. I should really polish up my battling D:


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm in the monotype lobby now tGre teh Disleksik.

Also don't forget to submit your team and Pokemon Showdown Name, this goes for everyone.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I can do some prac matches in maybe an hour or two. I should really polish up my battling D:



Nice, I should be on. 

I've fought Bioness more times than I can count, so I'll battle someone else tonight.


----------



## tgre (Nov 1, 2013)

just jumped into the monotype lobby

lewl


----------



## Miasma (Nov 2, 2013)

its cool, If you dont feel comfortable I dont mind not being an elite 4. Ill probably just end up challenging.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2013)

Pok?mon showdown has been nothing but trouble for me: now it keeps failing to connect to the server 

My team's nearing completion, but I'm getting sick of this, fast.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 2, 2013)

I rarely have any problems with it besides lagging. Though when I can't connect I just wait a few minutes and try again.


----------



## Xin (Nov 2, 2013)

Still need to finish my fucking team. 

Well, still 2 days time.


----------



## Hero (Nov 2, 2013)

Name: Aphrodisy

1. Ferrothorn
2. Dragonite
3. Gyarados
4. Togekiss
5. Claydol
6. Machamp

7. Kingdra
8. Roserade
9. Arcanine

This is my final team


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2013)

I didn't see the change that allows Gym Leaders a legendary, is it too late to change?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 2, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I didn't see the change that allows Gym Leaders a legendary, is it too late to change?



Nope. Registration ends on the 4th, battles begin on the 5th. You still have time.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 2, 2013)

Maybe I should extend registrations 

14 Challengers is good right


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 2, 2013)

Extend Registrations, but allows challengers to challenge on the start date.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 2, 2013)

Registration can last until the 10th, battles can start on the 5th.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah we can do that.


----------



## Saru (Nov 3, 2013)

*okay, so just to be sure, we can't change the movesets and/or items our Pok?mon possess in between matches?*

that certainly changes things...

if that's the case, we're going to have to trust one another to be honest about the team being used (because posting all of our data would be absurd). 

*also, are we allowed only one Legend in our party at any one time, or can we have more than one Legend if  "in reserve"?*

_ex: Trainer X has Celebi in their party but has Terrakion in reserve._

I'm trying to decide on the last three members of my team, and I need to narrow down my choices.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 3, 2013)

Move sets, items, and stats may not be changed.

You can have anything in your reserves, just as long as the team you're using is following the restrictions.


----------



## Saru (Nov 3, 2013)

*Blazze*


*Spoiler*: _Team_ 





Alakazam
Breloom
Chandelure
Forretress
Garchomp
Roserade
Salamence
Scizor
Suicune

~Subject to changes, of course


----------



## Xin (Nov 3, 2013)

Do I still have some time tomorrow Bioness? 

I'll finish my team in the morning.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 3, 2013)

So I just went onto the pokemon showdown, and it seems that they have a beta with 6th gen. Will we be using that, or 5th gen?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 3, 2013)

We will be using 5th gen, 6th gen is still in beta.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 3, 2013)

We'll be using 5th gen OU, 6th gen is still too new.

Also, I'm in the Monotype lobby for the next few hours if anyone feels like practicing.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 3, 2013)

Bioness i will run with the Elite Four. 

Im gunna come up with a troll team
Im thinking grass


----------



## Bioness (Nov 3, 2013)

For people who will register after the start date and up until November 10th, you CAN NOT edit your team once submitted, so keep that in mind.



Saru said:


> *Blazze*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Team_
> ...



You can't change after the 5th, just a reminder.


Xin said:


> Do I still have some time tomorrow Bioness?
> 
> I'll finish my team in the morning.



You have until 11:59 EST November 4th, 2013.



Furosuto said:


> So I just went onto the pokemon showdown, and it seems that they have a beta with 6th gen. Will we be using that, or 5th gen?





Axl Low said:


> Bioness i will run with the Elite Four.
> 
> Im gunna come up with a troll team
> Im thinking grass



What happened to Water? And I'll tell you Grass teams aren't too hot in monotype, but just as everyone else you have until tomorrow Axl Low.


----------



## Xin (Nov 4, 2013)

Fuck my perfectionism. 

I just enter a fucking team in the next hours. 

BUT IF IT'S NOT PERFECT

ah, damn


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 4, 2013)

you could try it out vs someone


----------



## Xin (Nov 4, 2013)

I have yet to start finishing my team.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2013)

The league starts tomorrow!


----------



## Xin (Nov 4, 2013)

*[Xinlu]*

Starmie
Scizor 
Swampert 
Hydreigon
Fortis
Funesti

Araneam
Aestus 
Veloces 

This team ok?

Someone want to practice?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2013)

You might need to post the English names of your Pokemon.

I can practice in a few hours, but not right now.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2013)

my grass team will get trolled D:


----------



## Bioness (Nov 4, 2013)

Your team type is suppose to be a secret


----------



## Xin (Nov 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2013)

oh
whoops
uh


----------



## Saru (Nov 4, 2013)

Xin said:


> *[Xinlu]*
> 
> Starmie
> Scizor
> ...



what the heck is an aestus?


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 4, 2013)

Is Chansey OU or UU


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 4, 2013)

Chansey is OU because of eviolite.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm making the starting thread now, it should be up in an hour or so.



Xiammes said:


> Chansey is OU because of eviolite.



Smogon still has it as borderline (BL) between OU and UU, same with Staraptor.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm almost done my team


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 4, 2013)

*[Tsunami]*
Machamp
Gengar
Porygon2
Chansey
Mew
Azumarill

Ferrothorn
Houndoom
Garchomp


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 4, 2013)

So about replays, do you we send them to you or will each gym leader/elite 4 have a archive post for replays?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 4, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> So about replays, do you we send them to you or will each gym leader/elite 4 have a archive post for replays?



Send them to me, but also keep your own person records.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 4, 2013)

Thread started.



Rules are still somewhat flexible.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh I knew there was something I had to do. 

I'll make a team later. It'll probably be nothing but pika forms.


----------



## Xin (Nov 5, 2013)

Chris. 

I'll beat you.


----------



## Mio (Nov 6, 2013)

Sign me up.

*[Miorgiana]*

Salamence
Garchomp
Dragonite
Arcanine
Togekiss
Hitmontop

Latios
Machamp
Rotom-W


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2013)

it mgith be late on your part Mio D;


----------



## Mio (Nov 7, 2013)

but the other thread says till 10th November 

I've been deceived.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2013)

No you can still register i'm pretty sure.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry was busy, I forgot to add you to the list Mio. Welcome aboard!

You can start whenever you want just make sure you have the rules down. The big one is when play select [Gen 5 OU], and also no changing moves or stats, or items of the Pokemon you have unless you ask and get approved for a change.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Nov 10, 2013)

If not too late

*[MysticxSerenade]*

Reuniclus
Jolteon
Gastrodon
Bronzong
Crobat
Zoroark

Volcarona
Weaville
Garchomp


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 10, 2013)

I am ready!


----------



## Daxter (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm making it just on time~ I wish I remembered to do this earlier, because I didn't spend much time putting my team together as much as I would have liked. I'm kinda hoping for the best lol.

*Daxter*


Volcarona
Snorlax
Bronzong
Flygon
Magnezone
Simipour

-

Ninetails
Lucario
Lanturn


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am ready!



You have been absent and subsequently removed as a Gyn Leader. You may still challenge the league if you wish


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 10, 2013)

What kind of fucking bullshit is this?!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What kind of fucking bullshit is this?!



You've been gone for weeks, and the league started 5 days ago.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been on PS everyday this week, this is bullshit.


Are we counting Phione as legendary?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I've been on PS everyday this week, this is bullshit.
> 
> 
> Are we counting Phione as legendary?



Yet you have not been on the forums since October.

Phione doesn't count on the grounds that it sucks.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 10, 2013)

*Hiruzen Sarutobi*:

Landorous T ; Drapion ; Volcarona ; Arbok ; Muk ; Hydreigon 


Kingdra ; Wobbuffet ; Claydol


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> If not too late
> 
> *[MysticxSerenade]*
> 
> ...





Daxter said:


> I'm making it just on time~ I wish I remembered to do this earlier, because I didn't spend much time putting my team together as much as I would have liked. I'm kinda hoping for the best lol.
> 
> *Daxter*
> 
> ...





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *Hiruzen Sarutobi*:
> 
> Landorous T ; Drapion ; Volcarona ; Arbok ; Muk ; Hydreigon
> 
> ...



Got all three of you, make sure to read the rules. The most important one is playing on [Gen5 OU] and saving replays/screenshots.


----------



## Santí (Nov 10, 2013)

Hope I'm still not too late, depending on which time-zone you guys made the deadline according to.

*[Santisimo]*


Tyranitar
Landorus
Gliscor
Empoleon
Dugtrio
Abomasnow


Skarmory
Scizor
Garchomp


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Hope I'm still not too late, depending on which time-zone you guys made the deadline according to.
> 
> *[Santisimo]*
> 
> ...



Meh the 10th wasn't set in stone, I'll likely not end it until tomorrow anyway, just to get the last of the stragglers.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Nov 10, 2013)

Glad I found this..... I'm still slightly unfamiliar with BW's battle mechanics, but I certainly know enough to get by with my team 8D
Too bad there's a limit on OU pokemon though...Had to rearrange my usual team...hmm.

Bobby Emerald

Togekiss
Whimsicott
Porygon2
Magnezone
Rotom-Wash
Salamence

Alakazam
Heatran
Thundurus-Therian


----------

